# If your sexuality were a song, which one would it be?



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)




----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/enginefarm/are-you-new


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

This is actually kinda hard (excuse the cliched pun). I could think of so many good "sexual" songs but they wouldn't necessarily be my emperor theme song music lol.











I think this also has to be included because, since I was about 17-18 it's stuck with me:


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Not a theme song, just my general attitude.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I went with songs that actually make me reflect on experiences when I hear them. With the first one, I don't actually think about the lyrics lol. I just love how intense the chorus is.

And the second one is actually supposed to be mocking typical sex, but again, the way it sounds/how intense it is is what gets to me.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

If you interpreted it literally "simple and clean" is very asexual, atleast from my pov
Simple, as in the relationship is uncomplicated and platonic, and clean, as in not dirty or perverted/non sexual.






On a more comical note, though nothing like that has ever happened to me I imagine that is how I would react :laughing:


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Misunderstanding.

* *





Dis how I describe my sexuality. Simplistic, non-idealistic at its core.















Lovable said:


> which sexy song are you/express you the best way
> 
> Make a top 3 if you must


Above songs doesn't describe me, only my actions. Which song would describe me? The closest I come is 10 hours of white noise. Enjoy.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

or







It depends on the mood.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

something that starts off slow and soft and finishes off hard and primal. :laughing:


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

1) 
* *














2) 
* *


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Vivid Melody said:


> 1)
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


#2 also


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Either these songs
1:





2:


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

VS.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe a bit of this.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I sometimes wish it was a bit more like this because comedic tragedy is amazing:


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

What it's like to role play with me:


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> What it's like to role play with me:


There is so much that's wrong with that:

1. Shooting a lightning to the sky is a waste of spell, she clearly means a summon lightning spell, and "shoot a lightning form the sky" would have worked just fine for the song. Unless you are specifically attacked by a flying horde, but even then you want to maximize area of effect. 
2. In the case of a fire spell vs shield spell you have to roll twice.
3. A low level necromancer would only be able to summon a minion, not a horde.

...That is the kind of nitpicking I promise not to do, if you and pif decide to start an online DnD group.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Genghis Kohen said:


> ...That is the kind of nitpicking I promise not to do, if you and pif decide to start an online DnD group.


I've tried to start an online DnD campaign twice, but it's too much work to keep up with for me.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

it would be silence.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm changing my answer to the following. Heard it last night and even though it has no words, the overall mood really exemplifies what my ideal sex is like. I can't stop listening because it legit makes me horny/distracts me with sexy thoughts when I'm stressed out (and yes, I even talked about it in my siggy lol


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

4'33"


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

The Eagles "One of these Nights" (Because I am indeed a mixture of a devil and an angel) and Fleetwood Mac's "Rhiannon"..I wish I could say more, but apparently I'm a shedevil who attacks unwilling men in the street...God some people are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> it would be silence.


May I make a suggestion...


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, so I thought of my top 3 songs, I already posted my first song, Sweet Surrender.

Next would be, I'm on fire, sung by The Boss, Bruce Springsteen.

* *














Third, would be, Amarrame, sung by Mon Laferte. I chose the one with the translated lyrics.

* *


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

[edited out paragraphs]

Other than that song I just thought of Bjork but didn't find anything satisfactory. I think that sexuality is so complex it can't be captured in a single song, unless we write the song ourselves, and that is also super ambitious.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## HerOverThere (Jul 26, 2018)

INTJ so...


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Bjork songs are great.














I always liked these songs as a young kid:











I think I related more to the man in those.






I still can't define my sexuality with a song. It's pretty messy.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Firelily said:


>


Dammit, beat me to the punch :laughing:


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> Dammit, beat me to the punch :laughing:


Great minds think alike :laughing:


----------



## xiangguosun (Nov 26, 2018)

I couldn't agree more


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Flow Ozzy said:


>


:laughing: Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> :laughing: Why am I not surprised...


and why is that ? :smug: ( don't tell me it's a 'gay song' :exterminate: )


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmm...only one song comes to mind...


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Flow Ozzy said:


> and why is that ? :smug: ( don't tell me it's a 'gay song' :exterminate: )


No, the title. h:


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> No, the title. h:


Ah ... :wink: you want that too :smug:


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Just to clarify, this song represents me on the giving end. I I like to bite.





Giving:





Receiving






¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

today, probably something aggressive and wild like Disturbed or Godsmack :laughing:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

hello gentlemen, lets get down to business


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

I touch myself by Divinyls- look it up.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Cotillion said:


>


HOW DID I FORGET THIS GUY EXISTED!! He gave me a reason to live when I first saw this. Now he's back in my life for good.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

AnneM said:


> HOW DID I FORGET THIS GUY EXISTED!! He gave me a reason to live when I first saw this. Now he's back in my life for good.


Oh my gosh, AnneM! :heart::heart::heart: What a FIND!!!! Must send to my INFP sister....


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Llyralen said:


> Oh my gosh, AnneM! :heart::heart::heart: What a FIND!!!! Must send to my INFP sister....


Don't give me credit! @Cotillion posted it!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I WANT TO CHANGE MINE!!! CAN I DO THAT?!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Cotillion said:


>


WTF. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't dance, let lone sexy dance, but if I could:






(One of the rare times Hatsune Miku's voice has cool tuning and it's bearable. And one of the rare times I can handle a rap song because it sounds cool. Also the blonde one is a boy. It's a trap!


In the voyeur section:





Sexy dancing 2: (I couldn't pick which singer I liked so you can have all of them lol)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Pure eroticism for me


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Aletheia I haven't thought about John Frusciante in a hot minute! Blast from my past.


----------

